# Trollcraft lures, how's the quality?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was given a few Trollcraft brand poppers by my sister for Christmas and have been using them a bit lately. I'm guessing they're cheapies but they claim to be wearing VMC trebles which seem to be heavier than the ones found on your average lure unless special order.

I've caught a few rats but nothing out of the ordinary and am wondering whether I'm going to be bitterly dissapointed first big one I connect to. Has anyone stress tested them or have anything good or bad to say about them?

I'm using the 115mm "Poppa".


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

What are theses trollcraft lures you speak of? They sound like crap! They would never catch anything, no way almost all my catches recently would have been on them, all the mackerel i've caught would pull those trebles straight away. Move along people, nothing to see here....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, so they're no good, I'd better not waste any more of my time trying to catch a fish with them if that's the case. Some guy even tried to tell me the poppers will pull a barra bite in the middle of the day, now we all know what a load of. Rap that is.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

nah in all seriousness, I do want to try and find an upgrade for the trebles, they are fine but they are bending after a big tussle. Ive thrown a 3/0 hook on one of them after the trebles died and it still goes ok, might do the same to the rest. I have the poppers but I use the little hardbodys mostly as I find them best, they have good action at very slow speed.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe the poppers have a different grade of treble to the diving lures because these ones of mine are surprisingly heavy. I know thickness doesn't always equate to strength but being VMCs I'd expect they should be pretty good. Time will tell whether the split rings are equally tough, I had a few fish take the back treble off a few lures last year.

All I need now is some time to go fishing.


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

Trollcraft are an OK lure and reasonably popular down south, admittedly their not an x rap and are copies of other well known lures but cheap in price rather than cheap in quality, you don't always want or need a $23 lure.
Charles


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

At the moment the only action my lures are getting is bouncing around the passenger's side floor of the ute around the farm


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Tried to re-stock my trollcraft collecton after managing to loose all 3 of them last weekend, went to tackle world and was told they are sold out. Went to the other store and picked up a couple different to what ive used previously (these are like a 2 piece lure), hope they will go just as well.


----------

